# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  best peptide for ligament and cartilage recovery?

## KGBnine

This past friday I underwent Anterior Criciate ligament reconstruction along with bone microfracture. The microfracture was performed because there was a spot on the distal part of my femur that had no cartilage, it was worn down to the bone due to stress from sports and such. So my doctor drilled about 6 tiny tunnels that increases blood flow and stimulate my body to regrow cartilage there. I can't bear ANY weight on that leg for 6 weeks so I have to use crutches everywhere i go and a leg brace. 

Basically what Im looking for is anything that will aid in my ACL recovery and anything that might aid in the cartilage growth. I have read positive things about HGH, however they were done via intraarticular injections because blood flow is minimal to tendons. However at this point even something that will benefit me just a little bit is worth it to me. 

By the way does anyone remember the former member Einstein1905 from here? That dude was a freaking genius when it came to GH and peptides. He's the guy who posted up about intra-articular injections of GH here. Wish he was still here. Anyways thanks for taking the time to read this.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I have bum knees, ACL and total reconstruction on left knee and cartilage repair on the right. I've been on glucosamin/chondroiden for over 15 years and a couple of years ago I went on cissus also. It seems to help. Last year I got cocky, because my knee was feeling better, and did a HIIT sprinting drills. My knee was swollen for a year. This is what I've tried for my joints. 1) HGH 5iu/ed for couple of years (seems to help my knees), Anavar (60mg) + Test P (150mg/wk) for 8 weeks (my knees didn't feel better and didn't feel worse), Deca (150mg/wk) + EQ (100mg/wk) + Test (150mg/wk) for 12 weeks (my knees felt a LOT better). I am doing squats now. Light, but still squats.

----------


## bmit

Have used deca for joint issues with success. Have a SLAP tear in shoulder that i am awaiting surgery on in about a month. Have been taking IGF-1LR3 (site injecting) and HGH which has both seemed to help,.

----------


## KGBnine

Thanks guys...good to hear from similar situations. I have read good things about IGF and new cartilage growth. At this time I am going to go with that even though I cant spot inject into the knee capsule.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've been researching spot injection of IGF for a while and learned a lot about it. One thing I haven't found is 1) how many spot injections, let's say into the knee, can be given before it weakens the ligament/tendon? I've read 3 shots and I've read 10 shots in a year. I haven't read anything about 1 shot fixes all scenario. Anyone read anything about the max number of shots over what amount of time?

----------


## KGBnine

Im not exactly sure...but what I will say is that I used to be an orthopedic surgeons assistant, and he would not do more than 1 injection(cortisone, hyaluronic acid,etc) every few months on any one person. I have a feeling it has something to do with that.

----------


## KGBnine

> I've been researching spot injection of IGF for a while and learned a lot about it. One thing I haven't found is 1) how many spot injections, let's say into the knee, can be given before it weakens the ligament/tendon? I've read 3 shots and I've read 10 shots in a year. I haven't read anything about 1 shot fixes all scenario. Anyone read anything about the max number of shots over what amount of time?


Check out www.iagh.com

THats the doctor from fl who does joint injections with GH. THere might be something there that shows how many times he will inject a joint.

----------


## cousinD

Thx KGBnine, I know the post was a long time ago but the website is still up and the info was relevant for me. Good stuff..

----------

